# Anyone have GAD?



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Ive had GAD since puberty and in all honesty it is 10 times more disabling to me than DPD. idk if mine is just more severe than normal but i cant even sit in a room with people without worrying about EVERY single thing/mannerism they do. its so life consuming i cant even imagine what my life be like wuthout it. i sometimes think i wouldnt even know wat to do with myself. Anway does anyone else have gad and have any advice/opinions??


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had GAD since forever too , i sometimes wonder if its part of the cause of my dp/dr now ?


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Darklife said:


> I've had GAD since forever too , i sometimes wonder if its part of the cause of my dp/dr now ?


definitely could be. i dont know if its the cause of my dp but its definitely preventing me from recovering because it makes it very hard for me to go out and experience life and causes stress on my brain. like i said its awful and thats not me self-pitying cause i have full blown dp to compare to and gad is way worse atleast for me.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

GAD, or any anxiety disorder, are frustrating and disabling. I can recall not leaving my house for months because it got so bad. I don't really recall how I got it under control. Just a lot of forcing myself to face my fears and stop over thinking things. (Which is a lot easier said than done.) But DP and anxiety seem like a common thing amongst anxiety suffers. Makes sense if you think about it. Paranoia is probably the worst of it all, however. At least in my opinion.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Passive said:


> GAD, or any anxiety disorder, are frustrating and disabling. I can recall not leaving my house for months because it got so bad. I don't really recall how I got it under control. Just a lot of forcing myself to face my fears and stop over thinking things. (Which is a lot easier said than done.) But DP and anxiety seem like a common thing amongst anxiety suffers. Makes sense if you think about it. Paranoia is probably the worst of it all, however. At least in my opinion.


yes! its the worst! paranoia is the root of my GAD. My anxiety is caused by being paranoid that other people are doing things just to bother me. yes paranoia is the fucking worst no doubt!!!!! i have no control over it!!! mine was so bad all throughout highschool that i couldnt even look or talk to my family i didnt leave my room when i was home ever. i wish i was exaggerating but im not. its still bad but im in a dorm now.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe i have paranoid personality disorder i dont even know. fuck now im worried im gonna become schizophrenic.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

if anyone has any advice or experience with this please help me.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldn't say that you have paranoid personality disorder. My doctor said it's normal with the panic disorder. A symptom of anxiety is to question everything. So are we really paranoid, or are we just more cautious and unsure of our surroundings and the people in it?


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Passive said:


> I wouldn't say that you have paranoid personality disorder. My doctor said it's normal with the panic disorder. A symptom of anxiety is to question everything. So are we really paranoid, or are we just more cautious and unsure of our surroundings and the people in it?


now that i think about it is it really paranoia if there is some truth in it?. I swear some people do things subconsciously specifically to me that in turn bother me. It must have to do with the way i present myself. i guess im awkward/quiett/different without realizing it


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

I just tend to look at this way. As an anxiety/dp sufferer I tend to be more observant or more aware of things in the world than most people.I tend to over analyze everyone in my life. And because I notice everything about them when they act just a little out of character I assume the worst and think something must be wrong or that I'm doing something wrong. (I'm not sure if this makes sense.) In your mind you think they are doing it on purpose when the reality is that most people don't even realize the changes among themselves. I go through this with the guy I'm seeing all the time. He tends to believe I"m being insecure or something when in reality it's just cause I'm use to him being a certain and freak out when he's out of character. It's no one's fault and I know he doesn't do it on purpose, it's just the way my mind works. Sorry for the rant, I hope my point got across.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes I have had it for years. Now DP and anxiety go hand in hand, there's rarely DP/DR without it.


----------

